# Patrick Doyle potter cue



## choc0thrax (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.ateaseweb.com/ateaseweb-thes ... tinues.mp3


----------



## Buckles (Oct 20, 2005)

Interesting...

Definately a different take on the whole Harry Potter universe...this sounds promising....

-s


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes! Hes using some main themes! :D


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 21, 2005)

:cry:


----------



## handz (Oct 21, 2005)

Ehh... that sounds like some "B quality" TV fantasy series theme...

JW - I miss you very much :cry: :cry:


----------



## PaulR (Oct 21, 2005)

Aaron Sapp said:


> :cry:



Hahahahaha!


----------



## Angel (Oct 21, 2005)

no mp3 :(


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 21, 2005)

I guess it was so good they had to remove it.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 21, 2005)

Could someone maybe host it? Quite curious


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 25, 2005)

http://music.aol.com/artist/main.adp?tab=album&albumid=802181 (http://music.aol.com/artist/main.adp?ta ... mid=802181)

First few tracks are songs.. dont know how many. I just jumped down to the end for "The story continues" which was the title I new was doyle


----------



## Angel (Oct 25, 2005)

every man has to die....

But WHY for heaven's sake didn't I die BEFORE listening to the soundtrack???


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh come on... its not _that_ bad! :?:


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 25, 2005)

Ehhh it's kinda boring to me. I almost like Harry Potters Love but it's still kind of boring.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 25, 2005)

It's like all of the sudden they what to make it English. Yeah, I know. The book is English, but does the music have to be?

That's why I say gentlemen. Let's keep pushing ourselves to the top of this business. There's plenty of us here that could have done a better job on this movie. That's a fact.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 25, 2005)

josejherring said:


> That's why I say gentlemen. Let's keep pushing ourselves to the top of this business. There's plenty of us here that could have done a better job on this movie. That's a fact.
> 
> Jose



Errrrr I wouldn't go that far ahaha.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 25, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> josejherring said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I say gentlemen. Let's keep pushing ourselves to the top of this business. There's plenty of us here that could have done a better job on this movie. That's a fact.
> ...



hehe... nope. That certainly seems pushing it :D


----------



## José Herring (Oct 25, 2005)

Christian Marcussen said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> > josejherring said:
> ...



Not really. But if you think that way about yourself then by all means. We could do with a little less competition in this businesses anyway.

There's nothing that special in that score.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh well the tracks seem to be gone now.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't misunderstand me though. Patrick Doyle is a very good composer. Just this score is bread and butter text book stuff that anybody could learn who took the time to read the basic books. I expect a little more from people at his level.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 25, 2005)

Well with the exception of Thomas J I can't think of anyone here that could do a better job than Doyle...


----------



## José Herring (Oct 25, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Well with the exception of Thomas J I can't think of anyone here that could do a better job than Doyle...



:roll: 

Got it.


----------



## Trev Parks (Oct 25, 2005)

josejherring said:


> It's like all of the sudden they what to make it English. Yeah, I know. The book is English, but does the music have to be?




Doyle was born and raised in Scotland and is of Irish descent. There's barely a hint of what is loosely called 'Englishness' in his music.

N-E-Way, I say wait and see how it all fits together when the movie comes out. Most of the LOTR soundtrack makes my brain ache from boredom when I've had to endure it on its own but it works perfectly in the movie.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 25, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Christian Marcussen said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax said:
> ...


 Well. Its my claim that anyone who is good enough to land such gigs, do... and I dont see many around here landing gigs of that magnitude. No offense ofcourse - i'll be the first one to admit I would not be able to do a better job at it.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 25, 2005)

Depends. Some do and some don't. Some people who aren't that gifted do big films and some who are never get a chance.

But, like I said. I like Patrick D. a lot. It's this bread and butter score that I heard that I have a problem with. All his other stuff is truly original and unique and he deserves to be right where he is.

And, coming off the John Williams scores it should of been a slam dunk for him. Much like Don Davis did for JP3.

And, just because you can't compose like that now don't give up. Most great composers that are big today couldn't compose at some point in their life either. You have to keep getting better.

That's why I say given the same resources and opportunity I think a few guys here could do a comparable job. But who's to say who  

Jose


----------



## Thonex (Oct 25, 2005)

Christian Marcussen said:


> josejherring said:
> 
> 
> > Christian Marcussen said:
> ...



How do we know someone didn't ghost it for him?

T


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 25, 2005)

Alright I feel I should just come out and admit that it was I who ghosted for him. Normally I am better but was not in the right mental space lately due to the vast amount of realdolls that were lost in hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 25, 2005)

Thonex said:


> Christian Marcussen said:
> 
> 
> > josejherring said:
> ...


 We dont



> And, just because you can't compose like that now don't give up. Most great composers that are big today couldn't compose at some point in their life either. You have to keep getting better.


No one is giving up. I compose for a living, and get better for each cue that I do. I'm always learning, and have good faith in things to come.  But i'm also realistic about myself and what I can and cant do.


----------



## Ed (Oct 25, 2005)

Film composing isnt just about writing brilliant music, its about helping the film. For example Zimmer might not be the best, most brilliant as a composer but as a film composer he is brilliant.

Ed


----------



## Angel (Oct 25, 2005)

What if John Williams is the ghostwriter for Doyle and vice versa?

@Christian: For a Potter-Score I expect music that's not only "not that bad"...
And as a friend of mine said: "Where's the magic???" Some of you know this friend and maybe heard his statement before.

And that's the main point... no magic... no Potter...

And now I will grab my invisiblity cloak and hang a piece of paper around my neck with the words: "Doyle is a deatheater... Doyle is a deatheater" and take a walk around my town 


Angel


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 25, 2005)

Ed said:


> Film composing isnt just about writing brilliant music, its about helping the film. For example Zimmer might not be the best, most brilliant as a composer but as a film composer he is brilliant.
> 
> Ed



Is this true? Can anyone confirm this? 8)


----------



## Ed (Oct 25, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Is this true? Can anyone confirm this? 8)



Which part are you talking about?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 25, 2005)

All of it.


----------



## Ed (Oct 25, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> All of it.



Well would Star Wars music work with American Beauty? Would American Beauty music work with Harry Potter? Would Harry Potter music work with The Rock? Would The Rock music work with Star Wars?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 25, 2005)

Hehe Ed you remind me of my mother.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 25, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Hehe Ed you remind me of my mother.



yeah she looks exactly like his avatar 8)


----------



## Ed (Oct 25, 2005)

I *am *your mother choco, and I told you to clear up all those plates you have lying around your room. We're running out down stairs, your room is not a kitchen!


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 25, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe Ed you remind me of my mother.
> ...



That's actually a compliment.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 25, 2005)

What are you all talking about? I can't even hear music from those links.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 25, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> What are you all talking about? I can't even hear music from those links.



For some reason they took them down today.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 25, 2005)

Angel said:


> @Christian: For a Potter-Score I expect music that's not only "not that bad"...
> And as a friend of mine said: "Where's the magic???" Some of you know this friend and maybe heard his statement before.
> 
> And that's the main point... no magic... no Potter...


 Indeed, from that perspective your are comepletely right. 8)


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2005)

hm, i heard some of the music but not all and i am interested how it will work in the film ... thats the most important, right? ... or did i miss something?

it is kinda funny that some guys can't believe this is new potter music, thatt they expect sophisticated writing etc.

why don't we just wait till we saw the movie? 

as mentioned above, zimmer is not the best writer in terms of skills and sophisticated writing but he does what the movie needs (well, maybe he got week a few movies ago) but he still serves the movie ...

imagine williams would have done "lord of the rings"
he would have done surely a good job on orchestration but on the other site to be serious it would have been terrible for me to hear his bustling and stressy string and wood runs during orc fights or big battles.

i am also pretty sure he would have never done music for this kind of movie because he would KNOW by himself that he is not THE writer for THIS kind of movie or style.

i will wait til i saw the movie and then i can judge  til now i am just used to the old music, like you guys also.


----------



## Angel (Oct 26, 2005)

YOU wait, WE judge, ok?


----------



## fictionmusic (Oct 26, 2005)

josejherring said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> > Well with the exception of Thomas J I can't think of anyone here that could do a better job than Doyle...
> ...



Jose I happen to agree with you. I have heard some music from people at this forum that easily could work to film, especially the Hollywood variety. I heard the cues everyone is talking about yesterday (from the link in the Have Fun thread) and while I can't judge how well it works to picture, in and of itself the music was certainly well written but not so brilliant that it would be beyond some of the composers here.

I think you have to consider the source. Choco thinks Elfmann is "god's gift to music" and Phillip Glass sucks. When it comes to posts, Choco's are by far the most amusing but I'd also say among the least insightful.


----------



## Leon Willett (Oct 26, 2005)

fictionmusic said:


> Choco thinks Elfmann is "god's gift to music" and Phillip Glass sucks. When it comes to posts, Choco's are by far the most amusing but I'd also say among the least insightful.



Well, exactly. Everyone knows I'm God's gift to music! :shock:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 26, 2005)

Waywyn said:


> imagine williams would have done "lord of the rings"
> he would have done surely a good job on orchestration but on the other site to be serious it would have been terrible for me to hear his bustling and stressy string and wood runs during orc fights or big battles.
> 
> .


 

I would have loved it if williams score LOTR :?


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> I would have loved it if williams score LOTR :?



are you serious??


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 26, 2005)

Waywyn said:


> Evan Gamble said:
> 
> 
> > I would have loved it if williams score LOTR :?
> ...




yeap


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2005)

hmmm, definitely matter of taste, especially in music, no question.

... and of course i don't know what the result would have been when williams did the music for lotr, but i can't imagine his typical style inside such a big fantasy movie. i think it would have been to stressed out and maybe too fast for such an epic thing.

but thats another topic


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 26, 2005)

You know if you think about it Williams can be pretty diverse. This is a discussion about Doyle's score standing on it's own. Although I did enjoy Ed's educational post about the score working to picture being the most important part.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 26, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> You know if you think about it Williams can be pretty diverse. This is a discussion about Doyle's score standing on it's own. Although I did enjoy Ed's educational post about the score working to picture being the most important part.



dont forget this discussion is about ur mother as well


----------



## Ed (Oct 26, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I did enjoy Ed's educational post about the score working to picture being the most important part.



Well, I didnt say it was the most important part. I said it isnt just about writing good music, its about writing the RIGHT music. 

Ed


----------



## PaulR (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> What are you all talking about? I can't even hear music from those links.



Neither can I - and I actually heard it.  

As to the others - none of them know what they're talking about. :lol:


----------



## José Herring (Oct 26, 2005)

PaulR said:


> Nick Batzdorf said:
> 
> 
> > What are you all talking about? I can't even hear music from those links.
> ...



Oh you English and your major tonality long drawn out slow chordal choral style music. :roll: Not that there's anything wrong with that :lol: 

Seriously though. For HP I thought the music was just too plain and too uninteresting and lacked any kind of artistic depth. And coming from Doyle who I usually love I found it a bit dissapointing because it sounds like either he didn't have a lot of time or that he was just unispired by the movie and treated it like a good paying gig which given his film output in the last couple of years I'm not blaming him for taking the money and running.

But then again, maybe that's what the director wanted. No telling really.

I will say that many composers would have risen to the ocassion on this film given the same resources that he certainly had. I really don't think it's terribly difficult to do great music when you have $1,000,000 budgets. It is though when you only got $10,000. So I do think many people here could have done a good job on that film, as good as what I heard anyway, given the same resources and a few good orchestrators to help out in the weak spots.
:wink: 
Jose


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 26, 2005)

i dont think Doyle got as much dough as Williams..the director only got $1 million while, Chris Columbus got $10 million for the first film, and a cut of the profits.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2005)

jose, i know what you wanna to say.

... and i really agree with you that it is really frustrating to have the knowledge and the skill to do score like this, but we as non-high-bizz-animals earn a few thousand bucks per job while others do less than us and earning 10 or 100 times more money than we 

also i think it is really hard to continue something what williams started .. and especially on HP he did a very good job. maybe he didn't have the freedom williams had, maybe the producers asked him to be better on the safe side rather than fiddling around .. you never know


----------



## Trev Parks (Oct 26, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Oh you English and your major tonality long drawn out slow chrodal choral style music. :roll: Not that there's anything wrong with that :lol:



LOL! Oh, there's loads wrong with it......everybody else thinks its all we write!. I swear, I haven't met an English composer that writes like that under the age of 80. Its kind of a signature and a noose to English composers and I've lost count the amount of times somebody has asked me for a Vaughan Williams pastiche just because I'm a limey pom.


----------

